# 2022 Kidding Pairs



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

We are located in Central MN. We enjoyed our precious Registered Nigerian Dwarf Goats! All of our does so far are Due end of February to mid March. Possibly for this year are Silver, Polled, Blue eyed and much more. We are hoping to get our hand into milk testing and showing!


















One more breeding that is Pending at the moment
View attachment 218318


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking great! Can't wait to see kid pictures!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice! I hope the wee ones are happy & healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pairing.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice pairing.


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Gorgeous goats!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Our last but not least pairing for 2021, kidding in 2022 this is an exciting pairing!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So exciting! Congrats, hope you have beautiful and healthy babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh get that camera ready to post pics when they get here!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! I love Zion!!😍😍


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh get that camera ready to post pics when they get here!😁


I will try my best!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg! I love Zion!!😍😍


He like to find the inconvenient time of my day to ask for his scratches 😏usually when I’m trying to leave for work. But I can't say No to his gorgeous blue eyes so he gets his scratches even if I am in a rush.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pairing.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Bump Check! These girls are almost 3 months along and getting cranky. All pictures are from today.


Paisley is a 2nd freshness and had a single her first freshening .









Poppy is a 2nd Freshener and had a single (Miss Dahlia) her first freshening.









Dahlia is almost 2 months along. She is a pre-first freshener.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg MN yay! Lol  I'd love a silver!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Omg MN yay! Lol  I'd love a silver!


I am so excited to see all these Sweet babies, especially any silvers in 2022!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Right! I have a silver roan (she technically black with white roaning because her legs are black) but I love love love the silvers so excited to see any you have!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Right! I have a silver roan (she technically black with white roaning because her legs are black) but I love love love the silvers so excited to see any you have!


I will try my best to post pics of all the babies that will be available when they are born. I am not planning on retaining any but we will have to see when they are born.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice baby bumps! Lol lol Very nice does too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww baby bumps.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

This Mama gave the big scare of my life with some bleeding and paw at the grounds a lot qand I thought she losted her pregnancy but I never found any signs of baby/babies in the pasture. I thought maybe she could have covered the baby or babies in the snow with all the pawing and digging she was doing. So I brought her to the vet to confirm if she was still pregnant or lost her baby/babies. And thankfully she was still pregnant then the next day I feel baby/babies rolling and moving around inside of her. She sure likes keeping me on my toes!
Here is a bump pic of Miss Clover 🍀.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh thats great news! Im so happy for you & her!🥰


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

So glad she’s still pregnant! 👏🏻


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Glad all is okay! Cute bump there lady🤩🤩🤩😍😍😍


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Sweet Clover is 110 days today! So excited to see these babies! I am hoping for 2-3 but I am thinking only one in her. I got this pic before work. 









Last year at 125 days with a single buckling.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Go ahead and hope for a twins or something. She could be like my dough GG she's just a big doe and she always looks huge when she's pregnant whether she's carrying triplets or a big single


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Go ahead and hope for a twins or something. She could be like my dough GG she's just a big doe and she always looks huge when she's pregnant whether she's carrying triplets or a big single


She is my one doe that looks big all year round. Sure wish she would put a-lot more milk in the bucket and get some of the weight off of her.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Or at least put more milk in the bucket I can understand that. I get dinged on GiGi at appraisal because she carries some weight at her shoulders, but she milks well over a gallon a day and you can have her getting thin all across the top line and she'll still have that weight so I've given up. She's just a big doe at 250 lb give or take.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully if she gives you a single like Gigi gave me last year it's a girl if that's what you want. I always tell my ladies if they're going to give me a single I'm happy if it is one of those really nice girls


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Or at least put more milk in the bucket I can understand that. I get dinged on GiGi at appraisal because she carries some weight at her shoulders, but she milks well over a gallon a day and you can have her getting thin all across the top line and she'll still have that weight so I've given up. She's just a big doe at 250 lb give or take.


She is on the shorter side for an ND and is weighing 70 pounds when not bred. 


TripleShareNubians said:


> Hopefully if she gives you a single like Gigi gave me last year it's a girl if that's what you want. I always tell my ladies if they're going to give me a single I'm happy if it is one of those really nice girls


I need a doeling or two from her!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

We are 3 weeks away from our first due date!!! First 3 pics are from a week ago. Last picture is comparing this year Udder at 3 week udder pics(on the left from this morning) with last year 3 week udder pic with a single (on the right).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So big around.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> So big around.


She is packed full of babies and is moving a lot slower these days. My heart just hurts watching her carry these babies to term.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Clover will be at day 140 tomorrow which means… we officially begin the anticipating baby goat watch!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Clover is going to kid within the next 24 to 48 hours. Her udder is very tight and only has one very soft ligament holding on.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding! Hopefully it'll be an easy birth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Update on Clover.
Clover is on day 148 and still pregnant. Her udder has filled uptight and has dropped her colostrum down into her teats this morning. Her babies are low and made a 4in deep donut nest around her. Here are pics from today.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close! Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

We have a new member added to the labor and delivery ward. Paisley is due on March 7. She is in the same condition as Clover minus the full udder. Ligaments are exactly the same as Clover’s squishy. She went early last year so didn’t surprise me this year what she is doing it again. I bet these two will probably be kidding together most likely at the same time.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kiddings!!! Can't WAIT to see their kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Miss Paisley’s ligaments are very hard to find and udder is filling fast. She been having practice contractions all day today. She is not a fan of eating - just wants to lay down. I would not be surprised if she is going to kid tonight.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Owww baby action!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Owww baby action!


🤞


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Our kidding season has finally began with Clover kidding two silver twins (buck/doe). Clover had a hard time delivering these babies. Sadly the sweet doeling was stillborn.😔


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry about the doeling. I hope the boy does well.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

He was doing some baby hops when I lasted checked!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Paisley has twins (Doe &Buck) in the early morning hours of today! 








Doeling








Buckling


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Sweet Poppy had twin doelings!!! I will get pictures of them hopefully this morning but we will have to see.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very cute, congrats.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Here are Poppy’s doelings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

This soon to be Mama is 140 days on Wednesday, our last kidding for 2022! My Diva Dahlia is having her little Divas or Dominos coming very very soon! Sass and STINKIN CUTE!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is gorgeous and looking quite round. How many do you think she is carrying?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

So far all of my does have had twins. I think she may have twins also. She is a deep body doe so she can hide them easily and she has slowed down a lot recently.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Divas or dominos.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Divas or dominos.


She is my first homegrown doe that I retained and she knows it too and doesn’t let me forget it either. She is very pampered! 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well? Any sassyfrassy?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well? Any sassyfrassy?


Not yet, she is laying down & moaning.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She so looks like a doe I was gonna buy once! Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She so looks like a doe I was gonna buy once! Such a beautiful girl.


Her ligaments are very squishy this afternoon. My guess is this weekend she will most likely be kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> Her ligaments are very squishy this afternoon. My guess is this weekend she will most likely be kidding!


Yay!!! I can't wait to see her bbs!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Enjoying the warm spring weather earlier this week before it got windy and cold again... No babies from Dahlia yet.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awww


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

We have no ligaments on Miss Dahlia so hopefully will have babies within 24 hours!🥰


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> We have no ligaments on Miss Dahlia so hopefully will have babies within 24 hours!🥰


Twin from this Sassy but sweet Mama. I will update everyone very soon with pics!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Did she FINALLY pop!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, finally she kidded. Dahlia had her babies yesterday around 11pm so we had a late night together. Buckling had his one leg out and second leg was tucked under his chine. No trouble getting the doeling out, she was in the right position and popped out easily. Their birth weights are 3lb (buckling) and 2.5lb (doeling).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> Yes, finally she kidded. Dahlia had her babies yesterday around 11pm so we had a late night together. Buckling had his one leg out and second leg was tucked under his chine. No trouble getting the doeling out, she was in the right position and popped out easily. Their birth weights are 3lb (buckling) and 2.5lb (doeling).


Congrats!! We need picies of mama with her babies!!! Plz lol


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats!! We need picies of mama with her babies!!! Plz lol


I have a picture of her with her boy! I will try to convince mama to let me get more pictures of them with her. She like to tell me when the photo shoot is over by standing in front of the camera so you only get a picture of her eye 👁! Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

He's so adorable!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations on all the adorable kids!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! They’re so cute!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

@Lil Boogie
Can we compromise I know you wanted mama with babies but no luck 🤪🥺 so I got some pictures of the two babies instead. Would you like me to post these pictures instead?!🤔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Denali is gone with this photoshoot!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Cuties!


They sure are!🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww those are great pictures! They’re so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Why are baby goats born looking like they gonna either bite your head off or attitude your head off... dang dem some cute babies


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Why are baby goats born looking like they gonna either bite your head off or attitude your head off... dang dem some cute babies


I have wondered that also. 🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> View attachment 226378
> 
> Denali is gone with this photoshoot!
> View attachment 226376
> ...


Absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁😂


----------

